# Protein Pancakes.. who has the best combos?



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Going to start messing around making some for breakfast ..

What do people suggest? what works well? Recipes?!

Open to any ideas .. i have banana, strawberry and mint choc


----------



## stealthy (May 1, 2011)

ive tried ALOT of different ratios for protein pancakes and theyve all come out eggy or bland etc. this is the best combo ive ever found

15g of Whey

3 Medium Egg whites

3g of Myprotein Chocolate Smooth Flavouring

40g Oats

obviously adjus, decrease or increase on needs, makes 2 small pancakes


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

stealthy said:


> ive tried ALOT of different ratios for protein pancakes and theyve all come out eggy or bland etc. this is the best combo ive ever found
> 
> 15g of Whey
> 
> ...


stick it all in a blender and away u go


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

2 scoops of BBW Whey

4 or 3 egg whites

One banana

Hand full of Oats

Blueberries

Flax seed powder

1 table spoon of Manuka honey


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

At the moment i'm on low carbs!

So at night before bed :

25 g whey isolate

4 egg whites

Water

5 g Psyllium Husks

5 g xanthan gum

My protein flavour drops

Blend it all up.

1 cal spray in the pan

Finish it off under the grill so that it puffs up and becomes light and fluffy!

Then 20-25 g almond butter spread on top after it's cooked.

I kind of have it as a giant cake though rather than as little pancakes to be honest!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Nickthegreek said:


> At the moment i'm on low carbs!
> 
> So at night before bed :
> 
> ...


Nick that does sound pretty epic !


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/low-carb-recipes/176538-some-my-protein-experiments.html

Some of my stuff in that thread


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

badly_dubbed said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/low-carb-recipes/176538-some-my-protein-experiments.html
> 
> Some of my stuff in that thread


Looks like there is some good stuff on there thank u x


----------



## ladylean (Apr 30, 2012)

I'm pretty boring......2 scoops sci-mx ultragen whey in vanilla, 1 egg white, splosh of milk. Make a huge pancake - let it cool a bit, slice into 4 and load up with peanut butter and a scrape of lo-sugar jam .....and *pretend* I'm having toast mmmmmmmmmmmMMMMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmm


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

That sounds ace i want one now!


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2012)

ladylean said:


> I'm pretty boring......2 scoops sci-mx ultragen whey in vanilla, 1 egg white, splosh of milk. Make a huge pancake - let it cool a bit, slice into 4 and load up with peanut butter and a scrape of lo-sugar jam .....and *pretend* I'm having toast mmmmmmmmmmmMMMMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmm


This sounds good. I don't have that type of whey but will substitutexx


----------



## ladylean (Apr 30, 2012)

love it.... well n truly gets me over missing toast. long as you use a smallish frying pan and keep the mixture prety thick you should be ok..... I've had countless disasters haha


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Similar to some of the others. Two scoops of whey, serving of oats, splash of milk and a whole egg put in. ( they can go dry so a few drops of oil almond, olive, even peanut butter would help. you pick) some flavor drops from MP. I make the batter thick and then put chopped banana on them when they're cooking


----------

